# Impossible de partitionner avec Boot Camp....



## rené05 (27 Septembre 2006)

"Votre disque ne peut etre formaté car il est impossible de deplacer certains fichiers
Effectuez une copie de sauvegarde du disque et utilisez Utilitaire de disque pour formater le disque en tant que volume simple Mac OS étendu (journalisé). Restaurez vos données sur le disque et tentez dutiliser Assistant Boot Camp à nouveau."


de quels types de fichiers il peut s'agir ??
mon disque est deja formaté en etendu journalisé

c pour faire une partiton de 15 giga (curseur au max) avec 40 giga+ 5 de libre pour osx
est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution pour moi? siouplé....
merci a bento


----------



## avosmacs (4 Octobre 2006)

Je pensais installer Windows Vista avec Boot Camp et là surprise, Boot Camp refuse de me faire une partition pour que j'y installe Windows...

D'où cela peut venir ???

Voir la pièce jointe 12123



Merci de vos réponses...

AVOSMACS


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2006)

tu n'as pas l'impression de manquer de place ?


----------



## avosmacs (4 Octobre 2006)

Je ne sais pas !?! Cela joue ? Il y a un minimum de place à avoir pour faire une partition, Windows ? Dans ce cas, quel est le minimum ?

Merci d'avance...
AVOSMACS


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Octobre 2006)

Essaie de faire de vider un peu ta partition OS X et tu verras si le problmème vient de là...


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2006)

avosmacs a dit:


> Je ne sais pas !?!


Eh bien regarde l'image que tu donnes : seuls 5 Go sont disponibles sur 135.

Commence par faire un poil de ménage, de sauvegardes avant de songer à partitionner.


----------



## vario39 (4 Octobre 2006)

Il te faut minimum 5GO pour installer windows xp
alors vaudrait mieux faire un peu de place sur la partition os x
et sa ira tout seul


----------



## avosmacs (4 Octobre 2006)

Et bien voici une image, où j'ai laissé 10 Go sur OS X et 15 Go pour XP et tjs le même problème...

Voir la pièce jointe 12128


Faut-il plus sur OS X que 10 Go de libre ???

Merci

AVOSMACS


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Octobre 2006)

Tente une réparation des autorisations.


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2006)

Encore une fois : regarde l'image que tu nous fournis :

le bouton &#224; actionner fait mention de 32 Go !!! ni 5, ni 15, mais 32 Go...


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2006)

j'ai déjà vu le même problème
dès que la partition OS X (donc ici le disque dur) est trop chargé
qu'il y ait 5, 15, ou 25 go de libre
bootcamp parfois a du mal à déplacer tous les fichiers et il refuse de partitionner, la seule chose à faire dans ce cas là est de sauver ses données sur support externe et de faire pas mal de place sur le disque dur


----------



## avosmacs (6 Octobre 2006)

Ok, merci pour l'info... Je m'en doutais un petit peu en faite...

En tous cas pour la personne, qui dit qu'il faut avoir 32 Go, il faut revoir ses bases sur mac, c'est même pas digne d'un débutant...

C'est seulement une suggestion de partitionnement les 32 Go... (si ma mémoire est bonne ça correspond même à une partition dédié MS-DOS, style FAT 32, où c'est le maximum de Go possible avec ce genre de fonctionnement)...

Voilà, amis Macuser

@ la prochaine

Merci


AVOSMACS


----------



## rhopalies (6 Octobre 2006)

mais tu es dr&#244;lement sympa toi x_x

bref, apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; moi-m&#234;me bootcamp ce jour, effectivement, les  32 Go ne sont qu'une proposition. Tout d&#233;pends de ce que vous allez faire de votre partition xp, mais certains jeux sont relativement gourmands en place : j'avais pr&#233;vu de laisser 30Go pour mon test xp, je vois qu'apple estime et propose quelque chose d'&#233;quivalent. 
Le swap sous xp, c'est pas pour faire semblant


----------



## lhallier (8 Octobre 2006)

Il semble que la dernière version de Boot camp accepte un disque dur partitionné ; à moi de choisir la partition ou je vais installer Boot camp , avec suffisamment de place.
J'avais lu qu'au début de BC , il ne fallait pas que le DD soit partitionné?
@mitiés,


----------



## Toumak (8 Octobre 2006)

oui le dd ne doit pas être partitionner
je pense que c'est toujours le cas mais si ce que tu dis est vrai, qu'on peut utiliser bootcamp avec un dd déjà partitionné, alors c'est une très bonne nouvelle

donnes-nous plus de détails quand tu auras essayé


----------



## lhallier (9 Octobre 2006)

J'ai relu le dicdactiel présent avec Boot camp , il s'agit en fait de disques internes et non de partitions. J'avais supposé qu'il pouvait s'agir d' une mauvaise traduction.....!!!
mais à la derniére page il est bien précisé que le disque d'installation ne doit pas être partitinné, dommage ....
@mitiés


----------



## misterjackie (20 Octobre 2006)

:hein: Grrr... j'ai le même problème... alors que j'ai plus de 60 Go de libre sur mon disque dur et que je souhaite allouer que 15 Go à la partition dédiée à windows XP...

même en réduisant l'espace alloué à 10 Go puis à 5Go ça ne fonctionne pas...

pourtant j'ai fait vérifier mon disque dur et il n'y a aucun problème...

Vous avez une idée?
Merci


----------



## intra (20 Octobre 2006)

avosmacs a dit:


> En tous cas pour la personne, qui dit qu'il faut avoir 32 Go, il faut revoir ses bases sur mac, c'est même pas digne d'un débutant...



T'as pas l'impression d'etre un peu vache?? Tu debarques et tu dis des choses comme sur des gens que tu ne connais pas et surtout dont tu ne connais pas l'esperience. Je ne sais pas depuis quand tu es dans le monde mac mais a mon avis ca t'a donné un peu a la tete...

Soit plus zen la prochaine fois. Le macuser on s'entraide on ne se dit pas des vacheries


----------



## misterjackie (21 Octobre 2006)

Je relance ma question... parce que je suis vraiment embêté et je pense que beaucoup ici peuvent m'aider.

Pour rappel j'ai le même message que avosmac et ce n'est sûrement pas un problème d'espace disque puisque je veux seulement créer un partition de 15 Go sur Go de libre...

Je me suis demandé si défragmenter mon disque ne serait pas une solution... En tout cas les instructions données par bootcamp me semble un peu "lourdes" (créer ue image disque - formater le disque - restaurer les données) :mouais:

Bref si quelq'un peut me conseiller... ça serait vraiment cool - merci


----------



## Breigouze (28 Octobre 2006)

Impossible de partitionner, j'ai pourtant 230 G disponibles sur un iMac flambant neuf.
J'ai réparé les autorisations, rien à faire.


----------



## regsam (31 Octobre 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème mais après avoir jeté à la poubelle ma partition XP. Je voulais la réinstaller et impossible de partitionner même apprès plusiurs tentatives de réparations de disque avec Utlitaires de Disques.
Finalement j'ai fait une restauration grâce au DVD d'origine de mon iMac 20" et maintenant, tout baigne; j'ai pu partitionner en 32 Go.


----------



## Breigouze (31 Octobre 2006)

regsam a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème mais après avoir jeté à la poubelle ma partition XP. Je voulais la réinstaller et impossible de partitionner même apprès plusiurs tentatives de réparations de disque avec Utlitaires de Disques.
> Finalement j'ai fait une restauration grâce au DVD d'origine de mon iMac 20" et maintenant, tout baigne; j'ai pu partitionner en 32 Go.




Au risque de paraître archi nul aux yeux de certains, peux tu me dire comment tu restaures à partir du DVD d'origine. J'ai essayé pour résoudre mon problème de partition, je me suis mélangé les pinceaux. A l'ouverture ou au redémarrage, mon iMac s'ouvrait sur une fenetre noire du terminal. Ca m'a foutu la trouille et j'ai tout réinstallé. Je sais, c'est surement comique, en tout cas pas très brillant.
Heureusement, j'ai pu sauver mes données avec un cable firewire.

Bref, j'aimerais bien faire correctement cette manip pour pouvoir partitionner avec boot camp.


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Octobre 2006)

Tu d&#233;marres sur le dvd d'installation (touche C) tu vas dans l'utiitaire disque et tu effaces toutes tes partitions. Puis tu en cr&#233;es une nouvelle sur laquelle tu installes dOS X. SAUVEGARDES TES DONN&#201;ES AVANT


----------



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2006)

J'ai renconter le meme probleme que vous, pa de partition avec boot camp. J'ai cloné mon disque systeme sur un DD externe (ou sur un ipod) et je l'ai recloné dans l'autre sense et ben ca marche nickel!! windaube s'installe sur mon macbook! allez, @+!


----------



## crazer (5 Novembre 2006)

Je suis moi aussi atteint de ce probléme aprés avoir effacé la partition windows pour l'aggrandir....Alors Est-ce qu'une partition manuelle est possible? Si oui efface elle toute les données ou bien elle efface seulement les données de la partition selectionnée?(donc rien puisqu'il y a de la place)


----------



## Toumak (6 Novembre 2006)

crazer a dit:


> Je suis moi aussi atteint de ce probléme aprés avoir effacé la partition windows pour l'aggrandir....Alors Est-ce qu'une partition manuelle est possible? Si oui efface elle toute les données ou bien elle efface seulement les données de la partition selectionnée?(donc rien puisqu'il y a de la place)



salut

il y a bien moyen de partitionner manuellement et ça n'efface pas tes données
il faut utiliser la commande diskutil resizevolume du terminal
ça donne quelque chose comme ça 

*sudo diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 50G "MS-DOS FAT32" WinXP 42G

*ceci est pour partitionner le disque (qui s'appelle disk0s2 si bootcamp est installé et qu'il n'y a qu'une partition) de 92G en 50G pour OS X et 42G pour Windows XP
c'est un exemple et les tailles des partitions ainsi que le nom de la partition d'xp (ici WinXP) peuvent être changées

mais si l'assistant bootcamp n'a pas réussi, j'ai bien peur que ceci ne marche pas non plus, car c'est simplement cette commande qu'il utilise, avec l'interface graphique en plus pour que tout le monde y ait accès

si jamais vous voulez essayer cette commande ci-dessus, il faudra rentrer votre mot de passe (il ne s'affichera pas mais c'est normal) et on ne le répètera jamais assez, faites une sauvegarde car on sait jamais, perso jai jamais eu aucun problème mais bon ...


----------



## misterjackie (6 Novembre 2006)

WHhhaaoou ça marche !

mais je n'ai pas eu à cloner quoi que ce soit ou à réinstaller macosX: j'ai juste défragmenté avec idefrag - réparé le disque au passage - et bootcamp a bien voulu partitionner le disque


----------



## laurent1 (7 Novembre 2006)

dans mon cas le clonage de disque (sur mon ipod!) a fonctionné.


----------



## Mogz (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai moi aussi le meme probleme que avosmacs, je suis en train d'experimenter la methode de defragmentation avec idefrag... je vous direz si ca a marche aussi pour moi.

EDIT: et ben non ca marche pas chez moi

J'ai install&#233; idefrag et j'ai lanc&#233; une defragmentation Quick (on-line) , j'ai ensuite booter sur le DVD d'installe reparer mon disque....

Mais le probleme persiste! misterjackie pourrais tu me dire quel type de defragmentation a tu utilis&#233;? et d&#233;taillez tes operations pour que je puisse refaire la meme chose chez moi.


Merci d'avance,

Guillaume


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Novembre 2006)

Mogz a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai moi aussi le meme probleme que avosmacs, je suis en train d'experimenter la methode de defragmentation avec idefrag... je vous direz si ca a marche aussi pour moi.
> 
> ...



Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG 

Merci de poser ta question dans le bon forum.


----------



## Mogz (13 Novembre 2006)

Oups ca c'est du premier post.... 

Je tacherais de faire mieux a l'avenir


----------



## kertruc (27 Novembre 2006)

J'ai exactement le m&#234;me soucis...


----------



## disfortune (27 Novembre 2006)

Moi aussi


----------



## kertruc (27 Novembre 2006)

Bon, ben on va pouvoir faire un club.... 

Moi j'ai pas du tout envie de tout r&#233;installer...


----------



## kertruc (5 Décembre 2006)

Je remonte un coup, au cas o&#249;...

On est les seuls ? 

edit de tarul : merci d'&#233;viter les up.


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2006)

on a d&#233;j&#224; longuement discut&#233; de &#231;a mais j'arrive pas &#224; mettre la main sur cette discussion:rateau:...soit

certains avaient r&#233;ussi en supprimant des fichiers pour lib&#233;rer de la place et en d&#233;fragmentant par la suite
si les fichiers sont trop fragment&#233; et qu'il n'y a pas assez de place sur le disque pour les d&#233;placer, bootcamp s'enm&#234;le les pinceaux


----------



## kertruc (7 Décembre 2006)

Ok, alors, ce qu'il me faudrait, c'est un utilitaire disque qui remette de l'ordre...

J'ai vu Diskwarrior mais c'est super cher... Je vais chercher... Merci.


----------



## kertruc (7 Décembre 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; l'autre sujet qui parle de la m&#234;me chose :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=153269
Peut-&#234;tre qu'un modo peut fusionner ?


Tarul : C'est fait


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2006)

kertruc a dit:


> J'ai trouvé l'autre sujet qui parle de la même chose :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=153269
> Peut-être qu'un modo peut fusionner ?
> 
> ...



bon ben voilà que j'ai eu à mon tour cette petite farce:rateau:
c'est vrai que c'est gai
j'ai simplement booté sur mon disque externe et défragmenté mon disque avec drive genius et tout a bien marché après


----------



## kertruc (8 Décembre 2006)

> edit de tarul : merci d'éviter les up.



Ok, j'essaierai de me retenir...  :rateau:




> Tarul : C'est fait



Merci !


----------



## Raphaël31 (13 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le même problème.

Pour partager mon expérience : j'avais 37 Go libres et voulais créer une partition de 20 Go pour Windows, mais pas moyen de partitionner. En libérant 30 Go supplémentaires et en réparant les autorisations tout a bien fonctionné, alors que Boot Camp conseillait de formater... 

Merci pour vos conseils ! L'entraide ici fait plaisir à voir.


----------



## hox74 (24 Juin 2008)

idem "ne peut deplacer certains fichiers etc..."
je suis sous leopard 10.5.3, macbook pro 2,4ghz 4gb ram, il y a 50 g d espace et je ne veux allouer que 23G a ma partition de xp. si quelqu un peut m aider... impossible de partitionner....


----------



## hox74 (24 Juin 2008)

j avais pas vu la reponse deja sur le site j vais test, cimer


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Juin 2008)

Heu... je ne l'ai pas vue dans les messages de ce fil (alors je vais peut-être le répéter...) ... mais un truc qui marche bien :

Démarrer sur le DVD D'installation de léopard, Choisir la langue et s'arrêter là.
Dans les outils, sélectionner l'Utilitaire de disque.
Choisir le disque dur, onglet partitionnement. Et appuyer sur le + (Normalement, une partition se rajoute, et sur l'ancienne part, on voie toujours le bleu qui représente la partie occupée.)
On peut redimentionner le nouveau volume.

Puis lancer le partitionnement ( Chose qui n'est pas rapide à faire  )

Enfin, une fois fait, sélectionner dans la partie gauche la nouvelle partition, et onglet effacer, sélectionner le format de fichier FAT32 puis formater le nouveau volume (Au stade du partitionnement, il n'était pas encore possible de le formater en FAT ou NTFS)

Puis.... on passe au CD de Windows... mais là, vous vous dé-mer-dez ! 

Attention lors de la manipulation de l'utilitaire de disque depuis le DVD d'installation... Une bêtise est vite faite !!


----------



## hox74 (24 Juin 2008)

en fait sa marche pas j ai refait de la place j ai dc 65 g de libre je lui demande tjrs une partition de 23G mais rien n y fait... bootcamp me balance tjrs le meme message ne peut pas deplacer ertins fichiers impossible de partitionner blabliblabla...
putain de mac!!!
autorisation et disque checker tt en bon etat...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Juin 2008)

N'utilises pas l'assistant BootCamp 

Juste l'utilitaire de disque depuis le DVD D'installation.


----------



## bandish (15 Août 2008)

je met le disque de lancement , utilitaire disque ...je partitionne puis quand je veux lancer la partition ça me dis "Macintosh HD va être supprimer " .
Ca veut dire que je perd toutes les données? On est obligé d'avoir un disque dur vierge pour partionner ??


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Août 2008)

bandish a dit:


> je met le disque de lancement , utilitaire disque ...je partitionne puis quand je veux lancer la partition ça me dis "Macintosh HD va être supprimer " .
> *Ca veut dire que je perd toutes les données?* On est obligé d'avoir un disque dur vierge pour partionner ??


OUI&#8230;

Il semble qu'avec bootcamp la création de la partition windows ne se fait pas correctement si le disque est trop fragmentée, l'erreur survenant pendant le déplacement des fichiers&#8230;

J'ai contourné le problème en faisant un clone de mon DD. Après reboot sur celui-ci j'ai effacé le DD interne et recloner dans l'autre sens ce qui a pour vertu de défragmenter complètement le DD.

La partition bootcamp s'est faite ensuite sans problèmes car pas de fichiers à déplacer, la partition se créant à la suite de celle d'OSX sur un espace vierge de tous fichiers&#8230;

Voili, voilou&#8230;


----------



## Dofus (17 Août 2008)

bonjour, j'ai à peut prêt le même soucis, moi il bloque lors de la création de partition, il me dit qu'il ne pas vérifié le disk et d'utiliser le utilitaire de disk mais cela ne marche pas ....


----------



## Angelo1986 (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'étais sur ce problème depuis maintenant 2 jours. J'ai finalement trouvé une solution super simple ! J'avais tout essayé sur ce forum et j'étais vraiment bloqué alors c'est la seule solution qui a fonctionné pour moi. J'ai activé mon Time Machine sur mon DD Externe. J'ai rebooté avec le DVD de OS X et j'ai restauré avec le dernier time machine. En 2h tout au plus, tout était revenu comme avant mais avec bootcamp qui était en état de fonctionner !


----------



## TiTNiCo (24 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir!
Après 3 heures acharnés sur mon Mac j'arrive à bout...
J'explique mon cas précisément.
iMac 20' blanc sous Tiger à l'origine puis sous Leopard.
A l'époque ou je l'ai acheté j'ai pu de suite faire une partition BootCamp sans problème que j'ai effacé par la suite parce que j'en avais pas l'utilité.
J'ai acheté AION, nouveau jeu PC... (je passe les détails).
J'ai cru qu'il tournerait sous VMWare FUSION mais l'accélération 3D ne supporte pas le jeu.
J'ai donc voulu repartitionner mon iMac avec BootCamp pour utiliser à 100% Windows sachant que sur des forums, des joueurs disent que ca marche parfaitement de cette manière.
J'ai nettoyé tous les fichiers inutiles de mon Mac ce qui m'a donné 150 Go d'espace libre et 82 Go de pris. Donc logiquement pas de soucis pour une petite partition de 40 Go. Et voilà que j'ai votre message également. J'ai même tenté une partition à 5 Go pour tester et encore le même message...
J'ai réparer les autorisations.
Mais maintenant, comment réparer mon disque avec le disque d'origine?
Quel est ce disque? Celui de Leopard vu que j'ai upgradé l'OS original?
Je ne veux pas faire d'erreur. Si cela échoue encore je serais vraiment perdu, avec plus de 150 Go de libre et impossible de partitionner ca me rend dingue !!!!!!!
HELP !!!


----------



## TiTNiCo (25 Septembre 2009)

J'ai installé iDefrag, lancé toute la nuit...
Je teste ce matin BootCamp. La barre d'avancement va à plus de la moitié et le message réapparait...
Est-ce positif?
Dois je désinstaller les gros logiciels pour fire le maximum de place puis les réinstaller après le partitionnement?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h17 ----------

Retenté avec 180 Go de libres et toujours la même chose...
Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment cloner mon DD sur mon disque externe puis faire une partition BootCampt puis remettre toutes mes infos sur le DD de mon Mac?
Je pense que ca va être la seule alternative!
Pas envi de tout effacé ce que j'ai depuis 3 ans dessus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h31 ----------

Après réflexion, je vois qu'iDefrag propose un compactage mais il est inaccessible.
Je pense connaitre la raison... LE DD étant utilisé, la fonction n'est pas disponible. Comment faire pour activer le compactage d'iDefrag?
J'ai à ma disposition le CD d'installation de Leopard et celui d'origine de Tiger... Lequel prendre?
J'ai tenté celui de Leopard hier mais je n'ai pas été plus loin car il m'a demandé le choix de ma langue, j'ai cru qu'il allait tout reformater, est-ce le cas ou faut il accepter la langue souhaité et aller plus loin? N'ayant jamais fait ca j'évite de faire des erreurs.


----------



## muhyidin (8 Novembre 2009)

J'ai eu ce problème régulièrement sur mes différents macs. Je fais un clone, je reinstaller MacOSX, j'installer Windows sur la partition BootCamp et je transfert mon clone sur la partition OSX. C'est quand même un peu lourd...


----------



## sinbad21 (8 Novembre 2009)

Si vous avez un disque externe le mieux est d'installer un système dessus, puis de redémarrer sur le disque externe. En bootant sur le disque externe vous pourrez faire toutes les maintenances que vous voulez sur le disque interne, comme la défragmentation.

Ou alors comme dit plus haut faire un clone du disque interne sur un disque externe puis restaurer le disque interne à partir du clone, mais c'est évidemment beaucoup plus long.


----------



## Jarod03 (22 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'ai le même problème... seulement j'ai pas de disque dur externe, donc pas moyen de sauvegarder. idefrag est payant je peux même pas defragmenter.
Bref je peux même pas installer mon seven télécharger sur msdnaa...

S'il vous plait aidez moi !


----------



## gillyns (22 Novembre 2009)

j'ai eu ce problème sur mon iMac tout neuf avec seulement 60go utilisés sur 320go !
j'ai fait une sauvegarde time machine, puis j'ai formaté et restauré mes données.
Depuis, j'ai installé modern warfare 2 sur ma prtition PC et c'est génial


----------



## jmmel66@hotmail.com (24 Novembre 2009)

slt,

j'ai eu le même problème parce que j'avais fait une petite erreur en partionnant avec l'utilitaire ce qui m'a supprimé quelque octets sur ma partion mac, j'ai repartionné en donnant a ma partition une taille supérieur a celle d'origine, bien sur là il m'à donné une taille maximale.
je m'explique:
j'ai une partion qui fait en tant normal 520 GO, elle ne m'en montre que 518.
je partionne en donnant 530 GO, il me donne par defaut 520 maxi, je fait appliqué, il repartition et là miracle j'ai pu lancer mon bootcamp.
attention cela implique qu'ensuite quand tu voudra choisir la partion de démarrage il te manquera la partion windows mais que tu peut quand même lancer par la touche ALT.

sinon 2eme solution sauvegarde time machine et tu reprend tes partition à 0.
3eme solution que j'ai faite car j'avais peut de données, j'ai tout formaté et repris à zéro, une fois MAC installé, lancement de bootcamp sans problème.

heureux pour toi si tu trouve ton bonheur parmis ces solutions 
JML


----------



## GuISm0 (25 Novembre 2009)

Alors, je ne sais pas si ton (ou vos) problèmes sont résolus...

Mais moi j'ai eu la même blague de l'assistant Bootcamp! 


Alors en fait, c'est dans ton disque, les fichiers de OSX sont dispatché  un peu partout du coup c'est le wouaii et quand tu lui demandes de partition, lui il essayait de faire de déplacer tous les fichiers pour te laisser suffisamment d'espace pour ta partition de bootcamp! Dans ton cas, il n'arrive pas à déplacer suffisamment de fichiers pour obtenir la taille de ta partition que tu lui demande. 

-->2 Solutions :

1- Soit tu l'écoutes, et tu fais un clone de ton disque (en espérant que tu es un DDE sous la main vide)
2- Tu test en réduisant au fur et à mesure ta partition bootcamp jusqu'à qu'il te propose d'insérer ton DVD et d'installer l'OS du Windows!


Conclusion pour avoir un max de place : Faut créer ta partition bootcamp juste après avoir installer ton OSX !

En espérant t'avoir aidé...


----------



## Jarod03 (25 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Le problème c'est que j'ai pas de disque dur sous la main, donc pas de sauvegarde time machine...
Et pour la taille de session windows, même pour 5go il veut pas...

Donc soit je formate ( j'ai du mal à l'écrire en étant sous mac quand même ), soit je trouve absolument un dd assez gros...

Merci à vous pour vos réponses.


----------



## gillyns (25 Novembre 2009)

essaye 30go, si ca marche pas essaye 25, puis 20 et tu continue jusqu'à ce que ca marche mais forcément tu n'auras pas une très grosse partition !

ca a marché nikel pour mon cousin (moi j'ai utilisé un DD externe et tout), mais il a une partition qui ne peut dépasse les 19go


----------



## GuISm0 (26 Novembre 2009)

@Jarod03 :  Cela fait combien de temps que ton Mac tourne avec le OSX actuel ? 

Parce que si tu l'as depuis 3-4 mois, et que tu l'as pas mal skoaté, tu as sans doute pas mal utiliser la place de ton disque et donc tes fichiers se sont déplacés (téléchargement, suppression, modification de fichiers) un peu partout sur ton disque! du coups il te reste de la place mais elle est dispersé partout a tel point que tu n'arrives même pas a voir 5Go de libre cote à cote !


----------



## ROVing (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
je me presente:
iMac 10.6.3, 2.4GHz  Intel core duo
Mémoire 4 Go

Mémoire libre: 132Go

Je souhaite partitionner pour ensuite installer Windows 7.

Quant je lance bootcamp j ai le message suivant:











Quelqu un connaitrai la solution?

J ai une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Merci d avance


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Mai 2010)

ROVing a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je me presente:
> iMac 10.6.3, 2.4GHz  Intel core duo
> Mémoire 4 Go
> ...


*Oui !!!* et toi aussi&#8230; c'est écrit dans le message de bootcamp&#8230;

D'ailleurs je crois que c'est aussi mentionné dans la doc d'install de Bootcamp :

1 - Faire un clone bootable de ton système
2 - Reformater le disque ou sera installé Windows
3 - Démarrer sur le clone fait à l'étape 1
4 - Cloner à nouveau mais dans l'autre sens
5 - Lancer l'install via bootcamp.

A savoir que cloner défragmente le disque&#8230; 

PS : J'ignore si time machine fait cette défragmentation


----------



## magribouille (1 Octobre 2010)

Après 1/2h d'essais, j'ai enfin pu créer ma partition Boot Camp sans reformater mon disque : 

- Réparation des autorisations depuis l'utilitaire de disques 
=> "Ce disque ne peut pas être partitionné car il est impossible de déplacer certains de ses fichiers."

- Démarrage en single user mode + fsck -fy 
=> "Ce disque ne peut pas être partitionné car il est impossible de déplacer certains de ses fichiers."

*- Démarrage depuis volume externe + réparation Disk Warrior 
=> Cool çà marche ! *

Le seul hic c'est que quand tu as un iMac27, et que tu souhaites installer Win 7, tu n'es pas au bout de tes peines, car tu passeras par le soucis de l'écran noir... certains s'en sortiraient en connectant un écran externe, les autres (dont je fais partie) doivent virer les fichiers drivers des cartes videos installés sur la partition boot camp en passant par la console de réparation de Winwin. Le pire est que j'ai dû renouveler cette opération après avoir installé les drivers Apple contenus dans le disque d'installation de Snow...

Bon courage à tous,

J'espère que mon expérience vous servira ;-)


----------



## UnibodY-Pro (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voila, je possède un macbook pro datant de 2011 (la next gen', c'cool !). 
Et voulant utiliser des logiciels ne tournant que sous windows (les jeux par exemple hein >_<), j'ai décider d'utiliser Boot Camp. Or, après avoir imprimer tout ce qui faut, rassembler tous les éléments (disque windows, disque vierge pour graver les données...) je lance le partionnement.

Image a l'appuie évidemment dans les miniatures.

Puis, après un petit temps d'attente, on arrive au message qui désespère toujours autant ^_^. 

*"Ce disque ne peut pas être partitionné car il est impossible de déplacer certains de ses fichiers. Effectuez une copie de sauvegarde du disque. L&#8217;Utilitaire de disque vous permet ensuite de le formater en tant que seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé). Restaurez vos données sur le disque et tentez d&#8217;utiliser Assistant Boot Camp à nouveau."*

J'ai déjà fais quelques bricoles pour tenter d'arranger ça. En effet, j'ai réparé les permissions grâce à l'utilitaire de Disque, j'ai essayer de faire varier la taille de la partition Windows 7 et pourtant, rien n'y fais.

Je suis un novice sur Mac, et par conséquent même après avoir lu tous les messages de ce fil, je dois dire que je n'ai pas compris grand chose à part quelques morceaux. C'est pourquoi j'ai décidé de demander directement conseils aux ainés.
Lorsque je regarde vos messages, je vois des formules que je n'ai jamais entendu, j'ai essayé de télécharger le logiciel IDEfrag mais je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser, du moins pas sous la version "démo". De plus, lorsque je vois qu'il faut formater, je me dis que ce n'est peut être pas une si bonne idée que ça de créer une partition ^_^. Certes j'ai une time capsule m'enfin bon quand même ! 

Qui plus est, je suis sous Lion OS x (dernière version, i love you !). Le problème est que si je formate grâce au DvD d'installation, je risque de perdre Lion non ? 
En espérant avoir une réponse rapidement.


----------



## edd72 (27 Octobre 2011)

Tu as un pb de fragmentation en fin de disque sur des fichiers non déplaçables en sessions.

Il faut faire une defrag hots session, soit pas double clonage, soit avec ipartition (long)

Pense à faire ta clé usb recovery hd en cas de soucis (via utilitaire sur la site d'apple)


----------

